# Backing on a reel



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just picked up a Daiwa SG50H. I'll be down Hatteras way next week with the A/C for some cobia fishing. I got the reel so they could yak some baits out for me.  

The reel holds 550 yards of 20lb mono.

I'm thinking of using 300 yards of 20lb Spectra and topping it off with 17lb Sufix Tri. 

Do you guys think 17lb is strong enough or should I use 20lb Sufix for the topshot?

Is a double uni or double nail good enough to join these two lines together. Or should I double one or both lines? 

I've been using a few wraps of mono on the bare spool before spooling on the briad. Do any of you guys use tape on the spool instead of mono to keep the braid from slipping? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Do you guys think 17lb is strong enough or should I use 20lb Sufix for the topshot?


load it with 20 , that way ya can use it for sharkin' 
----------------------------------------------


> Is a double uni or double nail good enough to join these two lines together. Or should I double one or both lines?


double uni , if there is a large difference in the diameter ; double the smaller one 
--------------------------------------------


> I've been using a few wraps of mono on the bare spool before spooling on the briad. Do any of you guys use tape on the spool instead of mono to keep the braid from slipping?


i've always just used mono , what happens when the glue on the 'tape' goes bad or if ya decide to take the tape off ya have a 'gummie' mess ..
-------------------------
derf


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I just picked up a Daiwa SG50H. I'll be down Hatteras way next week with the A/C for some cobia fishing. I got the reel so they could yak some baits out for me.
> 
> The reel holds 550 yards of 20lb mono.
> 
> ...


 17 will work,so will double uni or nail.. In your case though with all that line out,I might go with all braid instead of a mono topshot,ya ain't casting it anyway.. Less water resistance for current ta take ya down stream,and no stretch to miss hookset... Just a thought... 
If you are intent on mono topshot,just bimini both lines and make a loop connection to join them.. Have been doing that for yrs,and it is strong..

Myself I use a small amount of mono at the bottom of spool for grip to put on braid.. Xpierrat does use tape I think and has success with that also..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I was lucky to have you both jump in on this thread. 

After reading your post, Kenny, all braid does sound like a better plan. But the price of 1200 yards of Spectra is more than $75.  More than $100 if I use a brand name like Powerpro. 

Chit, that's more than I paid for the reel, and my monies is very tight right now.

Maybe I'll do that if I hit that new N.C. lottery.  

Kenny, what's your opinion on a double spider. I still haven't got the bimini down yet.  

I'm confused on the "loop connection". I'll go back and see if you have any info on it in the archives. 

Thanks much, fellas.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Yacking reel*

Just fill it with 30 lb mono and be done with it. 400 yards of 30 will get it done.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rat, you do have a point. I've never used backing on any of my reels. Some of the guys I fish with use braid backing, espically on their 6500s and 525mags. They seem to have good luck with it, too. 

I just never felt the need to do that. Nor have I wanted the added aggravation. Any time I wanted more/stronger line, I simply used a bigger reel. 

But yaking baits out is a new game for me. I was under the impression I needed a lot of line for this. I was thinking a reel in the TLD-20 class (or bigger) would be better suited for yaking. I just didn't have the money.

Maybe I'll just keep it simple and go with 550 yards of 20lb mono on my new (used) Daiwa. Just have the A/C guys drop my bait off with 225 yards or so left on the spool. 

However, 200 yards of braid on the bottom of the spool would let me know when to have the the bait dropped.  

Maybe it's time to invest in a $10 line counter to use when I spool up ... and somehow mark the line?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loop to loop connection,is what they use on flyreels.. Simply lay loop of line that is on the reel flat,then lay loop of reel on spool over it and slide spool through both loops... Hopefully I said that right..  

Not sure about a spider in braid,have never used one,but there are several folks that swear by that..

What Surfrat said is fine also.. If you are going to be doing that on a regular basis,the braid would be worth the money in the longrun,IMO...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I put 300 yds of 50# PP on my diawa sl50sh and topped it off with 30# mono, atleast 150 yards of it if not 200 on there.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Where did you find the 50# PowerPro. Off the WWW? 

Need some for my kite reel.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Tex has it here in Wilm, saw some in Boaters World too.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Done deal. 

I'm gonna go with 300 yards of #50 braid (either PP or the new Sufix Performence) and top it with #30lb mono.

Thanks for the help, everyone.

Kenny, still scratchin' my head over the loop-to-loop. I'm gonna keep searching web. Thanks again.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> I put 300 yds of 50# PP on my diawa sl50sh and topped it off with 30# mono, atleast 150 yards of it if not 200 on there.


 I know this must be a dumb question, BUT, why wouldn't you use 30 lb mono as backing and top off with the 50 lb braid?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

because you wouldn't want to cast that braided stuffs.... you only want it backing as for insurance. ... if you tangle w/ someone's line, that'd not be pretty. ... you also can change the mono as often as you like with out doing anything to the braided backing...


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

NewsJeff,
See if this helps 

http://www.highcountryflies.com/library/loop-to-loop_connection.htm


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

What Crawfish said, plus the mono is more abrasion resistant and you get a little line stretch when fighting the fish, which is a good thing.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ditto what Clyde and Crawfish said...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> What Crawfish said, plus the mono is more abrasion resistant and you get a little line stretch when fighting the fish, which is a good thing.


 Clyde,in part I agree with the tanglin up of other folks,and no casting word a chit with braid.. *ALTHOUGH* Jeff was talking yaking a bait out,which in many cases is 200yrds or more... The stretch in the mono,in this case,IMO,is a handicap,not an advantage.. JMO

Jeff,check out Tommy's (Elkhunter's) post,that's what I'm talking about..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

150-200 yards of 30# mono won't stretch so much that you'd miss a hook set I don't believe. I've not done the yak-ing baits thing before, so I really couldn't tell ya. But the mono will definately help if the fish is rubbing against a bar out there, that braid doesn't last long like that.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> 150-200 yards of 30# mono won't stretch so much that you'd miss a hook set I don't believe. I've not done the yak-ing baits thing before, so I really couldn't tell ya. But the mono will definately help if the fish is rubbing against a bar out there, that braid doesn't last long like that.


 Well,I haven't done the yakthing either,Clyde. BUT,I fished piers for BIG sharks.. We had dacron back then,and would bag a bait anywhere from 2hundred yrds plus off the end with a garbage bag.. Not many would fish with mono BECAUSE of the stretch.. Don't know about rubbing against a bar,but Pat swears by it because of the abrassion resistance,in compairisn with mono.. JMO...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks again, fellas.

That loop to loop connection is so simple it scares me. But I'll give it a try. The only problem is I can't tie a bimini worth a chit. I hope a spider will do the trick almost as well.

I gotta learn that bimini one day.  

Anyone tried the Sufix braid?



> Pat swears by it because of the abrassion resistance,in compairisn with mono.. JMO...


Kenny, are you talking about Spectra or Dacron in the sentence above? If you're refering to Dacron like I think, I could put 550 yards of 30lb on the spool. Hmm.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Thanks again, fellas.
> 
> That loop to loop connection is so simple it scares me. But I'll give it a try. The only problem is I can't tie a bimini worth a chit. I hope a spider will do the trick almost as well.
> 
> ...


 He was refering to fireline,Jeff... Believe me,that loop ta loop is simple,but effective.. It is also efficent,when you wear out the mono,you simply clip one leg of the bimini off the ole mono and detach from loop,then re-bimini the mono,and use the existing loop on the braid to do your loop to loop again..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I won't be casting this reel. I might try if it was built with brake blocks.  

I'm not too worried about the braid getting torn up on the bar. Maybe I should be.   

Other than crossing lines, why not put the braid on top? 

I bought 300 yards of 50lb Power Pro and 500 yards of 30lb Sufix Tri. today. I haven't spooled the reel yet. 

I'm just wondering if 50lb braid on top would be better. Just back off the drag if the fish gets into the mono.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I won't be casting this reel. I might try if it was built with brake blocks.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the braid getting torn up on the bar. Maybe I should be.
> 
> ...


 IMHO thats the way to go. If fish gets into mono you know he/she's out 300 yds+, and that my friend, be a bigun.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> i've always just used mono , what happens when the glue on the 'tape' goes bad or if ya decide to take the tape off ya have a 'gummie' mess ..
> -------------------------
> derf


I dont use tape on my reels I use mono to prevent the slipping. However if you end up with a gummy mess when you remove the line just get some laqure thinner and pour a little on a rag and wipe it off. The laqure thinner will dissolve the glue. Be careful around plastic parts because ut will disolve that too


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually lighter fluid will remove glue and a little less volatile towards plastic than is laquer thinner..


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Actually lighter fluid will remove glue and a little less volatile towards plastic than is laquer thinner..


That is correct....as a expainter I always had laqure thinner around and never had lighter fluid. But thanks for the reminder


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Rubbing alcohol will get it off might not be as quick as the other 2 but will work.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> That is correct....as a expainter I always had laqure thinner around and never had lighter fluid. But thanks for the reminder


 Xpainter?? Autos?


----------

